# Mail : authentification SMTP



## ma.v (11 Février 2009)

Bonjour, 

Télé2 devient SFR et les problèmes commencent ! Je ne parviens pas à envoyer des emails à partir de Mail sur ma nouvelle adresse SFR. Sur le site, ils précisent que l'envoi est impossible d'une messagerie ne gérant pas l'"authentification SMTP". Qu'en est-il de Mail (version 2.1.3 et ultérieure) ? Comment dois-je paramétrer ?
J'appellerais bien le service clientèle mais ils sont relativement incompétents sur Mac (le dernier que j'ai eu m'a demandé si je n'avais pas un PC sous la main pour essayer mon réglage pop , m'a donné de faux renseignements :mouais: et j'ai déjà dû me débrouiller seule pour au moins recevoir du courrier )...

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## twinworld (12 Février 2009)

moi, j'ai réglé comme ça, mais je ne suis pas chez SFR. Ca vaut la peine de tester avec ou sans SSL cochée.


----------



## jegribouille (12 Février 2009)

Bonjour ma.v,

Essaie de rentrer : smtp.sfr.fr

Ca a marcher pour moi, bolquée pdt 2 jours !!!


Note du modo : ma.v, le forum "Internet et réseau", à quoi penses tu qu'il serve ? 

On déménage !


----------



## ma.v (12 Février 2009)

En fait, tant que j'avais gardé ma boîte télé2 sur Mail, elle servait apparemment de relais et j'envoyais mes mails par le serveur Télé2 mais avec mon adresse sfr. J'ai fait une fausse manip hier et j'ai supprimé mon compte télé2 (que je n'arrive pas à recréer bien sûr).
Ce qui est bizarre c'est que SFR donne deux informations différentes :mouais: : dans leur assistance en ligne : smtp.sfr.fr et sur la messagerie : smtp-auth.sfr.fr . Seuls ces paramétrages ne marchent pas. Je vais essayer avec le SSL et je reviens vers vous. Merci


----------



## ma.v (12 Février 2009)

Ca marche ! 
Pour ceux qui auraient le même problème, il faut configurer avec smtp-auth.sfr.fr et activer l'authentification lors de la création du compte.
Merci pour votre aide !


----------

